# Chengdu - Disney English



## gemc (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I've been offered a job with Disney English and I will be based in Chengdu.
I just want to know if anyone has any advice regarding life in Chengdu, working for Disney English and adapting to Chinese culture.

Positive and negative advice/feedback welcome


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Use the search function on this forum, this company has been discussed several times, here is one discussion;

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ch...-disney-english.html?highlight=Disney+English


----------

